# Del Bay



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby - all dogs back 2 second series


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby. - all back to 3rd series


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open scratched it's first series & set up a new one


----------



## Suspect XX (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the updates, keep us posted.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby placements:
1st Aarow O/H Bart Clark
2nd Finnegan O/H Pat Martin
3rd Mick O/H Sue Metka
4th Ruby Mae O/H Bart Clark

Sorry don't know the rest of the RJ & jams.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

The open didn't finish their 1st series today. I've heard the Amateur will be in the bowl and the qualifying will be held at Mitchell's pond.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Way to go Bart!!!

Dan Rice


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Q is a triple with 1 retired followed by a blind. Order of throws right retired, left, and middle flyer. All thrown left to right.

Amateur is tripple with 2 retired.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Open
1-46 Pow- Al Arthur
2-22 Ozzy-Al Arthur
3-72-Pilot-Alex Abraham
4-82-Lucky-Al Arthur
RJ-15-Streak-Al Arthur
Jams-3-4-10-18-26-40-43-67-78-81

AM
1-59 Rev-Rex Bell (New AFC)
2-61 Scarlet-Lois Gebrian
3-35 Pilot-Alex Abraham
4-62 Sweets-Bruce Hall
RJ-8 Dixie-Lynn Yelton
Jams-1-10-33-43


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Rev and Rex


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Rex and his new AFC and Lois on your second place, good going. 
And way to go Alex on the double Yellow in the Open and Am and Sue for the Derby yellow.


----------



## Doug Cybula (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice job Bart, Rex and Alex! Looks like the Tughill gang did all right this weekend!


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations to Martha Glenn and her golden Chase, winning the Qualifying.
Blue and Gold...looks good.


----------



## P Soto (Jun 7, 2009)

Could anyone please post the Qualifying results. Been checking on here and have not seen them posted yet. Much appreciated.


----------

